

Liveblogging the Commercial Users of Functional Programming Workshop 2013 - avsm
http://www.syslog.cl.cam.ac.uk/2013/09/22/liveblogging-cufp-2013/

======
nickludlam
This is great stuff. Is anyone taking videos of the talks as well?

~~~
alexott
usually they record everything... Here are the links to previous years:
[http://cufp.org/videos](http://cufp.org/videos)

~~~
mariusae
yes, they were recorded, and will be posted.

------
asdasf
>The real problem is: comprehensions, folds, monads — WTF? Yet to see anyone
from the monad community give a talk to understand monads. It’s typically “you
dont need monads” and then the word is used multiple times in the talk. If
it’s not important, why mention it so often? Quite often, the FP experience
makes normal programmers feel stupid because they don’t break through this
terminology barrier. We as a community need to help people break through the
barrier of not being formally trained in mathematics for whatever reason
(“category theory for breakfast?”) and _be productive_ in FPs.

That seems very inaccurate. Yet to see anyone give a talk on understanding
monads? There's dozens of videos of such talks. I don't think anyone in the
"monad community" is telling people they don't need monads. It is important,
that is why it is mentioned so often. There _is_ a huge focus on helping
people learn topics like monads, this isn't an area people are ignoring.

